# The Greatest Wax pot ever made?



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

flash git! 
is it glass or plastic?..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

That is pretty epic :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice but what's the wax like inside


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Can i just add i dont own this... I just think its incredibly professional and required in my wax cabinet hahaha...


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That's pretty cool looking... nearly be afraid to use it tho!!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Only thing better would be an engine block model, with the wax pots as the pistons


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed Marc


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Only thing better would be an engine block model, with the wax pots as the pistons


Was thinking that too after the last pic......


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

That looks great


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Any pot that holds wax gets my vote.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Looks very flash, is this sub £50...lol


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Rumour has it, this is just had wax inside a posh case sold at ££££££

Jokes


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

It's not really a pot, but more a display for the pots.

It's a bit the concept of Zymöl Royale, only overthere the case really contains the wax.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

No price on their website but you do get free refills for life.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> No price on their website but you do get free refills for life.


Following a chat with another member its about 2 grand and free refills for life.........
If that was me i would be letting everyone use it for free


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Following a chat with another member its about 2 grand and free refills for life.........
> If that was me i would be letting everyone use it for free


I have emailed them and they are sending me a sample of Durus edition to try, I asked about the price of ***** edition but they wouldn't say how much it is, but it does come with one yearly refills.

Maybe your mate knows them?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have just had ******* delivered. I have to say it is possibly the nicest smelling wax i have , almost identical to Destiny so if you know Destiny you,ll know what this smells like , think Cherry Bakewell and this has always been a favourite of mine. 
Its a poor picture till i get one but its the really well presented box top shelf on the right , very nice red suede / Velvet interior and hand crafted with the manufacturers indentation in the wood. I love collecting waxes and playing with them all.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Marc lovely display/collection ! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

kevoque said:


> Marc lovely display/collection ! :thumb:


Thanks , as much as i wanted them in a fridge i also thought due to my garage never getting warm it was such a waste having them all piled up and not on display for people to play with and compare when they come round. I plan to fill another one soon , its becoming like Stamps for me..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What's the score with them Marc? I see they refer to them as "glazes", are they a bit zymol esque? Similar use or feel? I much prefer natural soft waxes to anything else


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

stangalang said:


> What's the score with them Marc? I see they refer to them as "glazes", are they a bit zymol esque? Similar use or feel? I much prefer natural soft waxes to anything else


I actually used mine today and is very pleasent to use and a very very nice finish i have to admit. I quite like it when waxes dont impress me and i can find fault but this was very nice and very easy to use. I would say they are certainly aimed at higher classed clientele and possibly described well in Zymol,esque . From the only email ive had from them when i enquired a few months ago they were only available to customers but were considering selling to the general public. Not alot of information was given if im honest so didnt quite know what to expect but received a mail last week so purchased this one as it suits what i like and im glad i did. Its little things i like, its little touches like the quality of the box , its perfect , sanded exactly and the inside is absolutely made pristine and im pretty fussy on intricate things. But what i really like is the glass jar appears to be black glass stained inside and out on the upper leavel and rather than a sticker its been etch/printed on the glass , very nice touch. I need that large muthafu**er in my cabinet hahahahaha...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking at the prices, the one below is 1.5k, that glass case one is gonna be well in excess of vintage money. Could they be a genuine contender to zymol crown..........


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well i have alot of the zymol range and have to be honest and say i prefer this over Destiny. BUT!! i also have to be honest and say i havent seen if it sweats up etc yet but initial thoughts are very very good. Bit gutted actually as now im gonna have to email them and ask what else i can try hahahaha...
If anyone else buys any and wants to trade a little sample with me pm me.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

want my exo im selling in the for sale section marc?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with heavenly, however if you take pride in a collection what is wrong with our boutique waxes i.e swissvax crystal rock etc etc.

I think unless you have a zonda or a veyron under your machine unlike all of the weekend warriors on here would it be worth the cost..


Not denieying your cabinet looks MINTED and im some what jealous i dont have enough time to use such a product.
Would be nice to know the life of this wax.

What is the carnuba percentage as well if you dont mind my asking.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Well i have alot of the zymol range and have to be honest and say i prefer this over Destiny. BUT!! i also have to be honest and say i havent seen if it sweats up etc yet but initial thoughts are very very good. Bit gutted actually as now im gonna have to email them and ask what else i can try hahahaha...
> If anyone else buys any and wants to trade a little sample with me pm me.


Nice touch Marc. I miss this type of trade now. If you buy more please let us know how you get on. I must admit I am fancying a new wax, but think I am gonna speak to John and get an m&k wax, minus the horrid pot. Would still like to support GENUINE dw British made products


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> want my exo im selling in the for sale section marc?


Funnily enough NO as that can would ruin my prestigeous glass jar collection. Its like having a tin of baked beans in a display of freshly picked Vegetables. :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Nice touch Marc. I miss this type of trade now. If you buy more please let us know how you get on. I must admit I am fancying a new wax, but think I am gonna speak to John and get an m&k wax, minus the horrid pot. Would still like to support GENUINE dw British made products


I have something special coming from John shortly , something very specific that ive challenged him to make me. I actually love the M&K jars , its just another mix match in the waxy world. My pot has to be like the Crystal Chandelier hanging from Her Majestys theatre so you will hate it hahahaha...Theres room for genuine people who want to make waxes i think. 
I will email ********** next week and ask if anyone local to me has another kind.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

willwad82 said:


> I agree with heavenly, however if you take pride in a collection what is wrong with our boutique waxes i.e swissvax crystal rock etc etc.
> 
> I think unless you have a zonda or a veyron under your machine unlike all of the weekend warriors on here would it be worth the cost..
> 
> ...


Carnauba percentage doesnt mean alot these days , neither does silicon free i dont believe.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

You got any photos of the gloss marc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I am actualy with one of my best mates now on my day off helping him with his new Jag.
I have bought it along and when he returns and I'm ready ill see if I can put it on instead of what we were going to use. He's grabbing pizza hahahaha.
If not ill see if we can do a wing or something.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Marc is this Lees new Jag its a nice colour !!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah yes , he's been a good mate of mine for alongtime. 
He has my caddy in bits, I have polish in my hand 
Yes it's ace!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Tell him hi from Kev ! Nice car !! Hope has better luck with this one !! Kev Dougie brother !


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah of course. Will do.
He said ok to ******* it but have no camera only phone. Hopefully will get a decent picture later as wasn't planning to do this.. I'm actually interested in this because front end is Paintshield and doesn't always come up aswell with some waxes. Will give me an indication when I wax it later.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

The black wax pot has as much aesthetic appeal as somewhere where you’d store your dentures. The block of acrylic looks nothing more than a block of acrylic, no attempt to style it, just a block with 2 holes in it. The wooden box looks very similar to a cheap 50p wooden box I used to store my chess pieces in, as a kid. As for the wax: that was just a lot of hyperbole created by a detailer to promote his detailing service. Just file under Zymol Solaris/£5000 car clean.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks 
Pics up when I get a chance. Not very often I wax Paintshield but was fun and I'll let people decide on the finish .


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Car Key said:


> The black wax pot has as much aesthetic appeal as somewhere where you'd store your dentures. The block of acrylic looks nothing more than a block of acrylic, no attempt to style it, just a block with 2 holes in it. The wooden box looks very similar to a cheap 50p wooden box I used to store my chess pieces in, as a kid. As for the wax: that was just a lot of hyperbole created by a detailer to promote his detailing service. Just file under Zymol Solaris/£5000 car clean.


:doublesho


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok photos finished with *******.
Bonnet and front wings is paint shielded which normally leaves a bit of a duller finish but these are simple camera photo shots from my 3GS as it was chill day and didnt take my camera.. 
Last shot was just taken outside before it started getting to dusk of reflection on the paint film. leave you to ponder.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks so wet!! 

Nice!!


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice, looking forward to trying it!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Those pics look amazing Marc!!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Great work ! Hope Lee is pleased !


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have email confirmation to tell me that my pot of Durus is on its way. Looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

I asked Marc if I could pop over and try out the new wax he has as im after a new one to add to my collection. I wanted to try Oestendo and also Wolfgang Fusion so used the Oestendo today on the Green RS he was working on.

When I arrived I was given a wooden box and a grin....:tumbleweed: No info on use and was told to wax the car.

Wax Review:

I wasnt to sure what to expect...

The presentation is precise.. I really liked the wooden box that it comes in...the cloth lined box is a nice touch.

The wax jar itself is lovely.. cant quite put my finger on it just the colour! and wow the smell made me hungry after!!

Application has to be one of the easiest I have ever used. Ive played with most of the waxes in the collection and marc has always told me i have a tendency to use slightly to much....I have to so it is hard to do this with *******! It just spreads so easily! It went on and on and on! Very oily! Incredibly easy to apply.

It says on the tub to leave for a few minutes and buff of however I wanted to see what it would be like after 10-15 minutes. The wax itself done something I have never seen before and went almost transparent.

The buffing off was easy and one swipe was enough to take away all the residue

Now the results!










































To end all I can say is wow! The wetness of the paint and the gloss very much impressed me! Will be making an order very soon for this wax!

Cheers Marc lastly for letting me pop down!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

mattthomas said:


> I asked Marc if I could pop over and try out the new wax he has as im after a new one to add to my collection. I wanted to try Oestendo and also Wolfgang Fusion so used the Oestendo today on the Green RS he was working on.
> 
> When I arrived I was given a wooden box and a grin....:tumbleweed: No info on use and was told to wax the car.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc and Matt, the images of the RS look great, it would be nice to see a full picture of the car. I believe this is the first Focus MK2 RS wearing ********** Wax *******.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> flash git!
> is it glass or plastic?..


Hi Kev, its made out pure acrylic. The holes were made at a 45degree ish angle so it gives a metal effect to replicate engine pistons. :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Love your wax collection Marc! remember when i first saw the pics of your new cabinet i fell in love!

Looks like its even more stocked now


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Jonny_R said:


> Love your wax collection Marc! remember when i first saw the pics of your new cabinet i fell in love!
> 
> Looks like its even more stocked now


Its getting bigger this week, i have 3 new waxes turning up and something that may onluy just fit in the top shelf


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Look forward to updated pics Marc  


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Navi Wax in a posh tub. :tumbleweed:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

No i have all those in lovely japanese tins


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> No i have all those in lovely japanese tins


Just pulling your leg mate, interesting as I use Crystal Rock but as you know I won't pay them for accreditation, so perhaps may need a good wax for a replacement for the rock. May have found it after reading this.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Had another little display with ******* this time on my mums Mazda 2

Ill let pictures do the talking....



















As soon as my little bundles disappear on the sales threads i will be purchasing a pot very very impressed with this wax!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice little car,my sister had a white one


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty impressive pics there.. :doublesho
That wet look & gloss is fabulous.. Just in my taste! :argie:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

mattthomas said:


> Had another little display with ******* this time on my mums Mazda 2
> 
> Ill let pictures do the talking....
> 
> ...


Marc's garage is cool :thumb:


----------

